

O2 3G iPhone: Apple cracks down on unlocking - aitoehigie
http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/0,39029453,49297337,00.htm

======
axod
"or you're paying O2 and Apple a massive wodge of cash for the privilege of
owning a 3G iPhone."

How dare they get you to pay money for their product! Funny... Considering all
the iPhone does £200 is still dirt cheap.

~~~
reggplant
Its actually £100 for the 8GB from their website: <http://www.o2.co.uk/iphone>

